# Cat color



## 2Siamese (Apr 6, 2014)

Can anyone please tell me what exactly you call my Lucky's color?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Looks like brown with white and the coat pattern is classic tabby.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Tabby here.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ooh what a cutie! I've seen many tabby-and-white kitties (I don't know if there's a name for them) with a mackerel tabby pattern, but not too many with the classic tabby like Lucky. He looks like he's wondering why you've interrupted his nap.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is beautiful! I had a cat like yours when I was growing up.


----------



## 2Siamese (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks everyone, he's an ex street cat, and several of his kin still roam the towns streets. His cute little butt is ginger. And he loves his naps.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

We would call him a grey marble tabby with white. A handsome fellow. I really can't tell by the pic if he is grey or brown but looks grey to me. The "marble" denotes the swirls in his tabby coat.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Strikingly beautiful cat.


----------



## 2Siamese (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks everyone, 

This is Mr Lucky in more natural light.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Aww, I can't see the second picture. 

I tend to agree with doodlebug from the first picture. Lucky looks like my cat G's coloring, and that's how I describe him to others. The coloring on Lucky's face looks tannish (brown), similar to the coloring on the shoulders, flank, back and tail.

I've got two types of tabbies, both with a brown coat. Maya has mackerel (striped like the fish or tigers) and G has classic tabby markings, though his bullesye markings are less pronounced as yours. Classic markings are not as common due to a recessive gene.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

This one has me puzzled.....Hmm,I'm going to be different and say _"Silver Classic Tabby & White"_ . I don't seen a brownish tinge to the coat in the lighter markings. If the eye color is more greenish, than gold, would indicate Lucky has the "silver gene" which produces green or greenish eye color. A clear indication would be a brown nose if brown tabby, but her white inverted-V makes that impossible. Brown tabby would have gold to copper colored eyes.


----------



## 2Siamese (Apr 6, 2014)

His eyes are a beautiful shade of green, wouldn't mind having that shade myself. His nose is pink.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

The pink nose color goes with the _white_ coat of his inverted-V. In previous post I meant that if he was a _solid_ brown tabby, the hair above the nostrils on his nose would be brown. and in the silver tabby light grey, and both nostril area would be brick red. Check out the photos of the brown tabby cat and silver tabby kitten cats together:

https://ca.search.yahoo.com/search?fr=mcafee&type=C211CA0D20131109&p=silver+and+brown+tabbies


----------

